# A Very Good Reason....



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

What a regal looking girl. Very pretty


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It doesn't get any simpler than that!

She's beautiful.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lucy is as gorgeous as ever! I'm still struck by how much she resembles Oakly which is why so many people call him "Pretty" :::


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lucy is beautiful. And she does look a lot like Oaks.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

It really doesn't. Does it?


Jo Ellen said:


> It doesn't get any simpler than that!
> 
> She's beautiful.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Rob. They do, don't they Rob? Still do! Even as pups they did! Calling a male, pretty, is a very big compliment. That's what my mother used to tell me, when my infant son, was referred to as a she. 


Oaklys Dad said:


> Lucy is as gorgeous as ever! I'm still struck by how much she resembles Oakly which is why so many people call him "Pretty" :::


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you, so much.


gotgoldens said:


> What a regal looking girl. Very pretty


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you, Vern. Oak and Lucy definitely have many similar traits. They could be brother and sister, for sure. ( Except for the swimming thing. :doh


vrocco1 said:


> Lucy is beautiful. And she does look a lot like Oaks.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

GORGEOUS! I could stare at her all day she's so pretty!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Lucy is a beautiful!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful as always...and she does look a lot like Oaks


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gayle,
I dont think that I have seen you take a bad picture yet of your furbabies. Lucy is just beautiful and can pose like a pro.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Lucy, you are such a pretty girl!!


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

she is oh-so-pretty! Is she related to oakley?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Gayle--Love seeing pics of Lucy---she's got such a beautiful look about her all the time.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Stunning picture, I hope this picture of Lucy finds a spot on your wall. She is beautiful and also reminds me of Asha when she was a bit younger.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Theres beautiful Lucy and what a stunning picture. She sure does look a lot like Oakly. It's funny how you much you say they resemble each other except for the swimming. I had to laugh because that's Shianna too, doesn't care for swimming. She doesn't mind being wet as long as her feet are touching the ground LOL


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Ms Stunning Lucy! She is absolutly BEAUTIFUL!!! I have ALways LOVED her pic's. 

Gayle you have a knack for this stuff, maybe you should become a photographer of Pets? You sure are great at it! 2nd job maybe? 

Thanks for allowing us to admire her!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She is as beautiful as ever.

Hooch


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

beautiful pic of a beautiful girl........and how are those 2 litle sausage dogs doing ???


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

She is beautiful and so regal looking.

Julie


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks! They are greeeeaatt!! Ty!! LOL! Gotta love em!


davebeech said:


> beautiful pic of a beautiful girl........and how are those 2 litle sausage dogs doing ???


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, Kerri. Well I would love to photograph pets, .....if I knew more about cameras. But I'm severely handicapped, unless it's a simple point and shoot.


kerribear's golden kids said:


> Ms Stunning Lucy! She is absolutly BEAUTIFUL!!! I have ALways LOVED her pic's.
> 
> Gayle you have a knack for this stuff, maybe you should become a photographer of Pets? You sure are great at it! 2nd job maybe?
> 
> Thanks for allowing us to admire her!


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you, but no, they aren't related. 


Wrigleysmom said:


> she is oh-so-pretty! Is she related to oakley?


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*wow!*

Gayle...lucy is gorgeous! She is so elegant!!


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, Nancy. Lucy and Shianna are cut from the same mold. Her four paws have to be touching the bottom of her kiddie pool, too. Sheesh.


goldenluver said:


> Theres beautiful Lucy and what a stunning picture. She sure does look a lot like Oakly. It's funny how you much you say they resemble each other except for the swimming. I had to laugh because that's Shianna too, doesn't care for swimming. She doesn't mind being wet as long as her feet are touching the ground LOL


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks so much guys, always.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucy is a stunning girl..............


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a stunning picture of Lucy! Very majestic looking!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

And, a beautiful girl you are!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

She is a true beauty! You take such wonderful pics!


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Your Lucy reminds me a bit of my Brandy....although Lucy's coat is nicer!


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful picture


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Maybe Lucy and Wiggles ARE long lost twins....he keeps getting mistaken for a girl!

How's her drywall habit?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

tintallie said:


> How's her drywall habit?


Oh yea, I forgot about that! Have you had to replace any walls lately? Hopefully not!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Gayle & Lucy said:


> Thanks, Kerri. Well I would love to photograph pets, .....if I knew more about cameras. But I'm severely handicapped, unless it's a simple point and shoot.


 
Come on now, you know you are great at it! Don't be so modest...:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

:heartbeatMuwaaah! :kiss: Lovely! :heartbeat


----------

